# Having a wild game cookout Saturday. Come on out!!!



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Just thought I'd throw this out there. 
If you are from the SW michigan area or going to be in this area, or want to travel.. Some friends and I are having a Wild game cookout this Saturday.
It will be in New Troy, Berrien Co., around 4pm Saturday 9-23-05.
We have a keg of Bell's Two Hearted, and tons of wild game being cooked from bear to bluegill. It is a laid back shin-dig, not a drunkin' bash. A party to get ready for the hunting season, becasue after Oct 1st the weekends are booked with hunting trips. Bring some pictures and tell some stories. I'll be there sometime after dark, unless my son scores a deer in the morning. But all are welcome. 
Come on, don't be affraid to make some new friends!

Anyone wanting to attend, PM me and I'll get you a mapquest Address. Not hard to find, after all New Troy is "the center of the world"...lol


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i wish i had the time to shoot over there..sounds like a great time...

have fun and be safe...2 hearted will sneeeeeeeek up on ya....lol

mikie


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ohhhhhhhh Man ! That sounds great. I'm a little shy, but would stop in for a sandwhich if it wasn't for the youth hunt.
Promised the daughter we'd go after the big'un.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Really nice offer Wyle!


This is the last weekend I will be spending with my wife for the foreseeable future (I don't know who is more excited her or me!) due to the fall hunting season. I am confined to only those activities that she chooses this weekend.:sad:


Thanks again for the invite


----------

